# Mass Stabbing before school.



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

It's almost time for my boy's to go back to school, so they decided to go on a killing spree while they still could.
Right after dark 4 of them went out and had their limits by 10:30. They came home to eat and rest for a little while, then 3 of them went back out at 2:30 and had their limits by 4:00.
Since they can't go gigging again until after midnight tonight, they said they are gonna go throw topwaters for big trout under the full moon until they can gig.
What I wouldn't give to be young again. 
If more people would introduce their kids to the outdoors, the world would be a better place.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I would like to add a quote by the late Cotton Cordell that fits perfect.
"First teach a child to love God,
Second teach them to love their family,
And third, teach them to hunt and fish, and by the time they reach their teens, no dope peddler under the sun will ever have a chance to teach them anything else".

Cotton Cordell


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

WOW Nice!!!!


----------



## ivomec (Jul 26, 2007)

sharkchum said:


> It's almost time for my boy's to go back to school, so they decided to go on a killing spree while they still could.
> Right after dark 4 of them went out and had their limits by 10:30. They came home to eat and rest for a little while, then 3 of them went back out at 2:30 and had their limits by 4:00.
> Since they can't go gigging again until after midnight tonight, they said they are gonna go throw topwaters for big trout under the full moon until they can gig.
> What I wouldn't give to be young again.
> If more people would introduce their kids to the outdoors, the world would be a better place.


ATM!!!= Ah toda madre 
You and your wife have done a phenomenal job raising you son right! Kudos to yâ€™all! Iâ€™m an old fart in body but still a young kid at heart. I know I will finally go doing something in the outdoors! I still try hard to make one more cast to catch one more fish or try to hunt till I canâ€™t see no more because itâ€™s to dark just to catch a glimpse of that buck Iâ€™m hunting! You gotta love their enthusiasm!


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

wow! yup... youth is wasted on the young


----------



## oakforestmx (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm tired just hearing about what they do! Nice Job!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Nice work... good to see them having fun.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

troutsupport said:


> Nice work... good to see them having fun.


If you ever make a flounder gigging video, I know who could be the host.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm sure glad this was a gigging report! Sounded grim before I opened. Its a shame we have to even think this way. Kudos to them I love me some walking and gigging but like you ode to be young again.


----------



## pick44 (Mar 20, 2009)

My 2 cents. congrats on the gigging of flounder.

Did not like your "Mass Stabbing before School". With so much violence, I thought upon reading the Thread line, that more killings of people was involved.


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

Whenâ€™s the fish fry? Haha


----------



## killntim (Oct 30, 2013)

That from E Matty?


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

love the report ... iffy on the title 

too soon Bro ...


----------



## tpsuthe (May 21, 2018)

Great quote!! Couldn’t be more true!! Nice stringers too!!


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Great job fellas!


----------



## Lafitte23 (Jun 25, 2008)

Wow!!!!! :cheers:


----------



## randeg (Dec 29, 2005)

sharkchum said:


> I would like to add a quote by the late Cotton Cordell that fits perfect.
> "First teach a child to love God,
> Second teach them to love their family,
> And third, teach them to hunt and fish, and by the time they reach their teens, no dope peddler under the sun will ever have a chance to teach them anything else".
> ...


Sage and valuable advice.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

More from last night


----------



## mcooper (Dec 16, 2011)

Awesome job, Dad. My son was hooked early and he has his son headed in that direction.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

Thats alot of flounder.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Man...I need to get my kid on some of those!


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Great quote. And you've taught your children well. Your grandkids and probably many other kids stand to learn a great deal from you. Keep on teaching!



sharkchum said:


> I would like to add a quote by the late Cotton Cordell that fits perfect.
> "First teach a child to love God,
> Second teach them to love their family,
> And third, teach them to hunt and fish, and by the time they reach their teens, no dope peddler under the sun will ever have a chance to teach them anything else".
> ...


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

Think I saw your stepson today cleaning fish at matagorda harbor? We had just gotten off the water and cleaning s mess of AJ and dolphin

Sent from my FRD-L14 using Tapatalk


----------

